# Plow truck for sale. 2003 Ford F-250 5.4 gas with 170,000 miles. Meyer super V2 and Meyer 750S salt/sand spreader.



## Polyplow3 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm out of the snow plowing business and wanting to sell my 2003 Ford F-250 plow truck. Includes Meyer Super V 2 plow and Meyer 750S salt/sand spreader. Plow and Spreader haven't been used but just a couple of times due to we haven't had any snow the last couple years. Truck is clean and in great shape. Some rust in cab corners everything else is great. no disappointments with this rig. Operates great.$15,000 OBO Pm me if interested Thanks


----------



## Polyplow3 (Dec 26, 2009)

More Pics from a couple of days ago.rig is in Excellent condition. Plow and spreader still have the original factory bar code and plow decals on them!!


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Where is the truck located?


----------



## Polyplow3 (Dec 26, 2009)

MTBTriplet1FG said:


> Where is the truck located?


Truck is located in Bristol Virginia.


----------

